# David's 2017 Tracker 1542 Build



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 1, 2017)

How's it's going everyone new to the site and glad to be here,Excited to start and share my build with you all and of course learn from the pros along the way.
I recently purchased a boat on craigslist just for the outboard and trailer,And decided to pick up a 2017 Tracker 1542 from bass pro to put on it.Im ready to get this build started! Right now the plan is to add a good size front deck and a smaller one in the back I think,Gunna leave the middle area open for the kiddos.So much to figure out so if you have any recommendations id love to hear,I'll be searching threads on here all night lol.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JigglyJohnson (May 1, 2017)

Because it's new and you want the middle open, I'd consider making a simple carpeted insert for the deck with a hole for the seat base and a quick connect trolling motor mount. That way the boat stays unmodified but you still get the deck. Might even be able to get away without a support if you use 5/8 ply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 1, 2017)

JigglyJohnson said:


> Because it's new and you want the middle open, I'd consider making a simple carpeted insert for the deck with a hole for the seat base and a quick connect trolling motor mount. That way the boat stays unmodified but you still get the deck. Might even be able to get away without a support if you use 5/8 ply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great idea thanks,I was thinking I could deck it without braces and make it removable as well,You think 5/8 ply is the best way to go?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JigglyJohnson (May 1, 2017)

For the relative small area, the extra weight won't be much. If your putting a bow mount trolling motor, half the storage space between the benches will be taken. If you dont modify the hull you won't have to add foam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 3, 2017)

JigglyJohnson said:


> For the relative small area, the extra weight won't be much. If your putting a bow mount trolling motor, half the storage space between the benches will be taken. If you dont modify the hull you won't have to add foam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback man,I did pick up a bow mount motor today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 3, 2017)

Picked up a minnkota edge 45 thrust today for $175 in New condition,Pretty good deal.
Do you guys think a 45 will be ok for this boat?Or should I resale and go bigger?Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 3, 2017)

Here's a pic





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JigglyJohnson (May 4, 2017)

DavidPrestonFishing said:


> Picked up a minnkota edge 45 thrust today for $175 in New condition,Pretty good deal.
> Do you guys think a 45 will be ok for this boat?Or should I resale and go bigger?Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great deal. If you're going electric only or if you fish a lot in decent winds, you probably want at least a 55. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (May 4, 2017)

Yes it will be fine for fishing. As long has you have an outboard for main motor. As mentioned above, Electric only, I would go 24v.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby_bates (May 4, 2017)

I have the same boat. I have a MinnKota AT 36 lb thrust (has 5 different speed settings, mostly run on 1 or 2; 95% of the time), and it's just fine. Your boat is very light-weight, so the trolling motor should be plenty powerful. I do agree that an outboard is nice, as I have a 15 hp, and it gets up to 21 mph. I even had some mods done, as in extended front deck and removed the center livewell to make room for the battery. Perfect mods to make a little more room, gain some much needed storage space, and clean/clear floor space. Peace of mind when having a guest or smaller children in the boat.


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 6, 2017)

bobby_bates said:


> I have the same boat. I have a MinnKota AT 36 lb thrust (has 5 different speed settings, mostly run on 1 or 2; 95% of the time), and it's just fine. Your boat is very light-weight, so the trolling motor should be plenty powerful. I do agree that an outboard is nice, as I have a 15 hp, and it gets up to 21 mph. I even had some mods done, as in extended front deck and removed the center livewell to make room for the battery. Perfect mods to make a little more room, gain some much needed storage space, and clean/clear floor space. Peace of mind when having a guest or smaller children in the boat.


Awesome man! Appreciate the feedback.Sounds like the 45 will do everything I need it to do then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 6, 2017)

Started on the frame for the deck today with the spare wood I had,Gunna finish adding the braces and hatches tomorrow after I pick up more wood.I was planning on using 3/4 ply for the deck that's why I went with 2x2s for the frame but I'm gunna be adding quite a few more braces so I'm wondering if I could get away with 1/2 ply instead?I'm a little guy and I'll be the only one standing on it,I weigh 160 lbs.I have no problem getting 3/4 but do u guys think I could get away with 1/2?Since it will be braced VERY well.Thank you all for the feedback





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gillhunter (May 7, 2017)

If it's braced well 1/2" should be fine. That's what I have on mine. Remember not to use treated wood.


----------



## Jezreel (May 7, 2017)

Why not use treated wood? ? ? i never heard that.


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 7, 2017)

Jezreel said:


> Why not use treated wood? ? ? i never heard that.


Treated will eat away at aluminum i believe,That's what iv always heard anyway

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 7, 2017)

gillhunter said:


> If it's braced well 1/2" should be fine. That's what I have on mine. Remember not to use treated wood.


Thanks bud! I'm gunna go with 1/2 and seal it with spar urethane 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingbryce (May 7, 2017)

Treated wood will destroy an aluminum boat, especially if used in salt water. Stay away from it. The trolling motor you scored will be just fine. My boat is 17' and weighs 800lb with the outboard and it ran with a 25# for years. Was it a precision honey hole gps position holding machine???? No..... but it still fished just fine. The trend now adays is to have a trolling motor you could wake board with. It has something to do with living in the future i believe. Good luck with the build out!


----------



## Kingbryce (May 7, 2017)

Also, do your research on deep cycles before going out and buying a battery. If you run around with that minn kota full blast it will suck down a ton of juice relatively quickly.


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 7, 2017)

Kingbryce said:


> Also, do your research on deep cycles before going out and buying a battery. If you run around with that minn kota full blast it will suck down a ton of juice relatively quickly.


This is the battery i got for just the trolling motor will it be ok for now?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 7, 2017)

DavidPrestonFishing said:


> Kingbryce said:
> 
> 
> > Also, do your research on deep cycles before going out and buying a battery. If you run around with that minn kota full blast it will suck down a ton of juice relatively quickly.
> ...








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingbryce (May 8, 2017)

I would like for anyone to correct me here if im wrong but, man it depends on how you roll. You want the largest battery you can fit, with the highest amp hour rating you can find. BUT big batteries are BIG, and big batteries are HEAVY! If you zip around trolling all day full blast then i doubt it. If its windy or you are fighting a current then its out the window. Morning trip out, then evening trip , laying low durring the heat of the day, it should be good to go. Wide open it will be good for about 2.5 hours or so. Thats wide open, with max amp draw. And thats prolly going to throw you over a 50% discharge level. Over 50% discharge is not good for the battery and its servicable life span. Just trolling and floating prolly be good for twice that time.... maybe more. That is of coarse if thats the only thing running off of that battery. Every gotta have it electrical device you run on that thing will chip away at run time. If you fish sun up to sun down im not sure its enough battery for you. And if you do run it all day its gotta go on the charger that night. Everytime you run that battery down followed by a recharge your run time will get shorter and shorter. How quickly the run time gets shorter will depend on how well you tend to that battery. Did you get a good charger? Also ive noticed that academy dosent turn their battery stock very often..... or ever. I'd check the build date on the battery and if its older then 6 months i'd shy away. Look for fresh ones. Buying an old deepcycle is like starting a marathon with a broken leg. There is an academy by me that has an optima blue top, thats been sitting on the shelf for 15 months! Make sure you fuse and ground it appropriately. Id suggest putting it on a circuit breaker. And educate yourself on required power and ground wire size. If you put that battery in the back, and make the run all the way to the front, you will need to run 6 gauge wire. The amp draw on that motor is probably around 40 amps or so. I'm not 100% on that though. If you mount the battery up in the bow you can use 10 gauge.


----------



## gatorglenn (May 8, 2017)

That battery will last a good long time 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldfart9999 (May 8, 2017)

Jezreel said:


> Why not use treated wood? ? ? i never heard that.


Treated today is done with a copper solution, copper and aluminum do funny things together, none of them nice. It's possible to ruin the hull in a year.
Rodney


----------



## Oldfart9999 (May 8, 2017)

I did a 16 foot tracker's tm wire, I used #6 welding cable front to rear. It's pricey but it's flexible which makes it easier to run and the insulation allows it to be wet and is thick enough to protect the wire from anything you'll do to it. I would also use the heaviest connectors I can find, it's overbuilding but you'll not have as many problems down the line. 
Rodney


----------



## awcarlisle01 (May 8, 2017)

I am redoing my 1542 right now but here's what I previously did that might help you with your build. My current redo follows this layout but with few adders. Once I get it done in a week or two I will post a new thread.

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=42117


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 9, 2017)

Oldfart9999 said:


> I did a 16 foot tracker's tm wire, I used #6 welding cable front to rear. It's pricey but it's flexible which makes it easier to run and the insulation allows it to be wet and is thick enough to protect the wire from anything you'll do to it. I would also use the heaviest connectors I can find, it's overbuilding but you'll not have as many problems down the line.
> Rodney


Great idea! Really appreciate it I think I'm gunna try and do the same 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 14, 2017)

Been behind on this project i had a kayak tourney to prepare for,Now I'm back at it.Just got the first piece of ply cut for the deck,Still have to cut the hatches and pick up carpet tomorrow.Hardest part is done so should move along quickly now.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 17, 2017)

Added the back bench plywood and carpeted it just to get it out the way,Been busy at work but I'll be finishing the deck before the weekend.I want to get the deck done asap so I can mount the trolling motor and go fishing! And just work on the boat throughout the season as I get ideas from you all.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPrestonFishing (May 18, 2017)

Got the front half of the deck completed so I'll be able to make a trolling motor bracket and mount it.The second piece of the deck is gunna have all kinds of cool hatches my dad and I are designing.This entire thing will be removable.Question,I see alot of guys just using wood for trolling motor brackets,Is that just fine to do?As long as it secured well to the deck?





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezreel (May 20, 2017)

I will be looking forward to seeing how you mount your trolling motor. That is where I am at with my 1542 build. That and the fish finder.


----------



## sglee (Jun 17, 2017)

Great job. I have the same boat and considering doing a similar modification. How stable is the boat with 2 people? Do you like the offset stern seat?


----------

